# Blue Diamond Or Gold Diamond Rhombeus ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

what are your opinion guys ? Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How long he been in tank?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> How long he been in tank?


like 4 weeks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bout 4"-5"?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's all personal opinion, "Blue Diamond" is just a description of what it looks like, you can call it whatever you want.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

the fact is that I paid for a blue diamond u know I shelled out the extra cash lol



BRUNER247 said:


> Bout 4"-5"?


4.2"


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO it looks like more gold than blue but I think your sub color could be making him lighter colored. If he was over blk or dark sub he could look like a totally different fish. He's nice looking regardless!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> IMO it looks like more gold than blue but I think your sub color could be making him lighter colored. If he was over blk or dark sub he could look like a totally different fish. He's nice looking regardless!


Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

In any of the fish that I see people referring to as "diamonds" with the sparkle scales, they don't start showing up until the fish gets a bit bigger... maybe around 6" or so.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for the input guys


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i bought a gold diamond a couple months ago but as time went on it lost its gold on the gill plate and anal fin and started looking like a blue diamond. i ended up selling it as a blue diamond and made some extra $. but i also think the color of the gravel makes a difference. when i changed to black sand is when i started noticing the color difference.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

rob51821 said:


> i bought a gold diamond a couple months ago but as time went on it lost its gold on the gill plate and anal fin and started looking like a blue diamond. i ended up selling it as a blue diamond and made some extra $. but i also think the color of the gravel makes a difference. when i changed to black sand is when i started noticing the color difference.


Yea...it must be from my sand that he's pale, regardless I love the fish


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> i bought a gold diamond a couple months ago but as time went on it lost its gold on the gill plate and anal fin and started looking like a blue diamond. i ended up selling it as a blue diamond and made some extra $. but i also think the color of the gravel makes a difference. when i changed to black sand is when i started noticing the color difference.


Yea...it must be from my sand that he's pale, regardless I love the fish
[/quote]
how long do you think it will take for the fish to adjust it's colour in a darker substrate?


----------

